
A Big Concern in Norway, a Country Now Ruled by Women: Male Anger - PhilipDaineko
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-03-22/male-anger-is-a-big-concern-in-a-rich-country-now-ruled-by-women
======
modbait
Seems to be click bait. No examples of "Male Anger" in the article, aside from
a 2011 mass shooting. And Googling for a differential in employment doesn't
show much either.

Can anyone from Norway comment?

~~~
Arnt
Yes. It's like what happened last night in Sweden. Sad!

~~~
modbait
That one actually seemed more coherent.

